# What brand of Ladies t-shirts do you mostly sell?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been trying to decide which t-shirt brand I should keep in stock to apply rhinestone designs. I know I do not want to use a anything like Gildan, Jerzees, Fruit of the Loom, etc. I thought about using Bella, but I've heard a lot of complaints about that brand running small. I ordered some LAT shirts and like the feel of the shirts, but they are a little boxy. 

I'm a small home based business and can't keep a lot of stock. I was wanting to keep black, brown, pink and heather in stock in a crew and v-neck. I just need to find a good brand to order.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Di


----------



## ShiroiNekoOnline (Feb 7, 2010)

I sell Shiroi Neko, a small brand from Thailand.
The T-shirts are gothic vintage tattoo with stud decors. If you are interested, check out my website.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a stack of different brand shirts all girls i ordered just to look at them to see what we want to use.
Lot of different kinds of styles is for sure.

Each brand has different levels of quality they might have 3 or 4 shirts and each one is a different quality.

We do like the LAT but for less money the (Gildan girls Soft Style) is so close to the LAT that we can not see paying more for the LAT. The Gildan soft style has a good grils cut and is not boxie at all the chepper Gildan girls shirt are. The soft style is much nicer.

The Fruit of the Loom girls Silver is also nice but we feel the Gildan soft style is nicer and cost less.

I have some shirts that cost a lot and they seem to be a lot less quality then the Gildan soft style and cost two times as much.

What i have here to compare is

Gildan ultra cotton
Gildan Soft Style
Anvil
American Apparel
Jerzees ladies
LAT
HYP
Alternative

We have showed them to a few girls and they all like the Gildan soft style and a few other to but the other cost a lot more.
I just ordered around 100 shirts and this includes a lot of the Gildan soft style we will be using.

You should order a few of each one and see them yourself before you make a big order.
We are also going with the Gildan Ultra Cotton 6.1 shirts for guys.

I ordered i think it was 10 of the Jerzees tank tops and my wife hates them so much she wants me to toss them out.

Some of the differance in the shirts are the neck area on the ones we do not like that have a thick neck like a normal T Shirt the Gildan has a small more girl looking neck area and a smaller head hole area.
Some of them have very large neck holes.
Some have longer sleves then others.

We are going to us black a lot and some the blacks and not a good black color you can place then all side by side and see different versions of black.

For the color black we liked the Gildan over the LAT.

The better girls shirts (from what we see)have a tapered waste making for a nice fit. The cheeper ones do not have the fitted wast or a more fitted sholder. 

For all of then the colors cost more then just white so when looking at prices they are showing you the cost for a white shirt.
When you want colors it will cost more.

From the place i am getting mine.
The Gildan ladies soft style in white cost $3.25 but in color it is $4.36 - More then a $1 more and the LATs cost a little more then that.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You need a ladies cut shirt or the rhinestone design doesn't pop as much. I agree with you on Bella - Small and the colors black changes from order to order. Cap sleeve really helps the look. We use several different brands based on what the client wants. Hanes Silver works well for us - We still have not found a good black tank that customers like that is affordable. You would think blanks would be easier to find with a ladies cut!


----------



## TulsaCane (Jan 26, 2009)

I would agree that the gildan softstyle is the best for the money. Bella is great but a little pricey.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I use both Bella and Gildan, however the feedback I have received on both shirts is that there is a preference for the sleeves on the Bella shirts (slightly different between the two).


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

gildan softstyle, Hanes Women's Classic Fit Ringspun, LA T Sportswear Women's Combed Ringspun Scoop Neck T-Shirt, then bella.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Royal Apparel - www.royalapparel.net
L.A. T - www.latsportswear.com


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

We use the Gildan Soft Styles, gildan ladies, and Anvil (ladies). 

We also use the Bella shirts (and yes, the black varies soooo much, we stopped using black in their styles all together. They come from different factories and each factories black is different. The Blue does it too, but not as much as the black. Gotta love different dye lots  )

What our customers like is usually based on their age, body type, and exactly how they're going to wear the shirt. 

We have some customers who LOVE the regular ladies Gildan shirts because they don't want something "tight". IMO, the Bella shirts aren't ladies as they are more "Juniors" in size. So that's probably why they seem to run small (at least to me). 

We also like to use shirts from In Your Face by special request (because they are a little pricey, so we don't stock them, but we do suggest them).


----------



## daisycreek (Nov 22, 2009)

I was using American Apparel from a site that had different requirements for minimums (which allowed me to order any color/size/style as long as I ordered 12+ for the discount) and I LOVED them. Very thick cotton - they did run small, but people were very happy with them.

When that company stopped carrying AA, I had a REALLY hard time finding other shirts. My main issue, besides the thickness of the shirts, was that the styles weren't necessarily the same from infant to toddler to youth or from long sleeve to short. 

I've tried Monag - which has great quality and the styling matches, but they are pricey.

I tried Bella, but the toddler tees are a t-shirt style where the others are girly style. UG!

Anyone find a reasonably priced, thicker tee that has consistent styling?? I'd love some input and some suggestions for online places 

Thanks all!! ~Liz


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

My favorites so far are Hanes Silver For Her - Classic Fit. My target market is women mostly 30 years old and up.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the Hanes Silver for Her too. They are pretty much true to size.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all of your suggestions. I decided to stick with the LAT shirts. I've had a lot of women say they like the fit and feel of the shirt. Plus, since they go up to a true women's 3XL I've been able to sell to plus size women.

Di


----------

